# Virginia Mountain MUSKY



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I do not see anywhere in the rules that I can't post a freshwater report, and the VA section has been pretty slow so I thought "what the hell."
A coworker got the crazy idea a few months ago to plan a musky fishing trip. At the time, when I agreed, I had no idea how expensive musky equipment is. Whatever, it's just money.
I bought a total of five musky lures which cost over $200. When the lures arrived and I realized they were over a foot long and heavy, I bought a 8ft musky rod which can throw 2-8 oz. Then I bought leaders. Then I bought a net that looks so ridiculously big that I emailed the manufacturer to make sure there wasn't a mistake. Then I bought 80lb braid. 
We did all sorts of research on where to go in the southeast, closest to our southern NC home, and decided on the lower New River in VA, near the WV line. We set the date for March because it's before turkey season and late enough to start warming up. Well, I checked the forecast today and they are calling for snow on Friday, the first day of our trip. Sweet. Better than rain, right? Oh, the snow will be switching to cold rain. Whatever. I've got a rain coat. It is supposed to be in the 20s every night too. Whatever, we have generators and heaters and alcohol. 
Once we decided on the New River I started stalking property on Google earth until.I found one suitable. I used the county tax map to get contact info. I called my #1 choice and after a short conversation the property owner agreed to let us camp there for $50 a night.
So, Friday morning we are heading to VA with my 14ft boat inside my trailer and we are going to target the fish of 10,000 casts.
If I get service there I'll update this thread as we go. If not, I'll post pics on Monday. Any last minute tips are very welcomed because we have no idea what we are doing.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

You need to talk with my youngest son, aka ''the musky man'' here in south central Pa.. Tell him his Dad gave you his info, I introduced him to surf fishing a few years ago and he loves that too so you will have lots to talk about. He is taking his one daughters to a hospital today so maybe wait till tomorrow ( Friday) to contact him if you like.([email protected]), good luck, look forward to your surf fishing posts,...pop.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

nissan11 said:


> I do not see anywhere in the rules that I can't post a freshwater report, and the VA section has been pretty slow so I thought "what the hell."
> A coworker got the crazy idea a few months ago to plan a musky fishing trip. At the time, when I agreed, I had no idea how expensive musky equipment is. Whatever, it's just money.
> I bought a total of five musky lures which cost over $200. When the lures arrived and I realized they were over a foot long and heavy, I bought a 8ft musky rod which can throw 2-8 oz. Then I bought leaders. Then I bought a net that looks so ridiculously big that I emailed the manufacturer to make sure there wasn't a mistake. Then I bought 80lb braid.
> We did all sorts of research on where to go in the southeast, closest to our southern NC home, and decided on the lower New River in VA, near the WV line. We set the date for March because it's before turkey season and late enough to start warming up. Well, I checked the forecast today and they are calling for snow on Friday, the first day of our trip. Sweet. Better than rain, right? Oh, the snow will be switching to cold rain. Whatever. I've got a rain coat. It is supposed to be in the 20s every night
> ...


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Actually just talked with Kyle my son, told him you may be contacting him, he will be working (driving his big truck tomorrow) always enjoys talking fishing while driving, 814-203-5395 if you like.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

I am not Muskie Man or even Muskie anything.

I watched this video once where it was late winter in Wisconsin.

The two fellas fishing for Muskies put a couple cameras underwater and commenced a multi mile long drift down this Wisconsin river, the name of which I cannot remember.

The two fellas had large suckers rigged live to wire Muskie leader rigs, they used the kind that has a hook with a pronounced square bend for hooking the bait through both lips.

On the video.

It seemed like every couple of minutes a Muskie of all different sizes but mostly small ones, some of the Muskies were not much bigger than the two-three pound Suckers would swim up and latch on to the Suckers. Almost all of them were missing the big hook, they would hang on for a while and then drop off and then another Muskie would grab the Sucker.

Without the cameras rolling the two fellas said they would never have known how many Muskies had attacked the baits, because the Muskies would latch on and swim in the current with the Sucker in their mouth. 

Live Bait, the Wisconsin Muskie fellas said was the ticket, get a bucket of live Suckers and put them in a live well.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Cool. I'll give him a call as soon as I get on the road tomorrow.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

That is very interesting. I have not come accross any videos of people using live bait for them. However, all the VA and WV river musky fisherman recommended baits that resembled suckers. The section of river we will be on is deep and wide compared to most of the river in VA. I am taking some shad for cut bait and plan to try some flathead fishing from the bank after dark.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I am almost done packing. I just finished putting new, original handles on my cooler.


----------



## Stoneda70 (Dec 18, 2020)

Nice...is that a shiti?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It sure is.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes as Garboman posted, live bait works, my son will sometimes come here to the farm creek and catch suckers or fall fish and head to the river. Have a safe trip, good luck,...pop.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We are setting up camp. It's a great spot. I just put a lure on my new musky rod and realized I made a huge mistake. These lures are way too heavy for my rod, rated 2-8oz. My buddies rod is much better and his is rated 8-16oz. 

Oh well.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The wind is blowing about 20 mph.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Flat head fishing


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Instant mashed potatoes and pork chops tonight. We saw no fish.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's cold outside and warm inside


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Looks like a real nice area on that river.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We slept in the AM after a long night. The river is still high but not much wind. We plan to target holes and eddies today.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

🍻


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

We fished eddies and holes all day and saw no fish. We found a cave, though.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Australia came to us


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's chilly


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

The river is still up and there is foam in it today.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Cooking late breakfast again.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Still no fish but we are staying optomistic.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Here we go


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Have you tried smaller lures or bucktails/spinnerbaits?


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes we tried spinnerbaits and smaller swim baits.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

.


----------



## nissan11 (Jan 24, 2010)

I just got home. We saw no fish of any kind. Today as we were packing up we noticed how nice the river and weather was. No wind and it dropped about 1 ft over night to normal level. I can't wait to buy a bigger rod and try it again.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

Yes, looked like a real nice area, you will get them next time, thanks for the posts.


----------



## dboyd351 (Mar 25, 2021)

nissan11 said:


> I just got home. We saw no fish of any kind. Today as we were packing up we noticed how nice the river and weather was. No wind and it dropped about 1 ft over night to normal level. I can't wait to buy a bigger rod and try it again.


I like your style and appreciate the posts. Looks like you found a good camping area. Can't catch fish without taking the initiative. I think everyone, including your 4 legged friends, had a good time. And if you go muskie fishing in unknown territory. no one really expects you to catch one anyway.
Good on ya!


----------



## cpicken (May 16, 2005)

Good scouting trip. Nothing ventured, nothing gained. Looked like fun.


----------

